# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  Grid

## ehsan mashkoori

با سلام
من یک Grid دارم که Background آن transparent است.چگونه می توانم به عکسی که گرید نمایش می دهد دسترسی پیدا کنم?

----------


## aghayex

یه نام برا اون شی image قرار بده بعد می تونی بهش دسترسی داشته باشی

x:Name="image"

----------

